# first year's IBCC Equivalence Scores



## jami (Jan 10, 2008)

to all first year students what were ur marks in fsc or equivalence certificate?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

912/1100


----------



## jami (Jan 10, 2008)

wow u got above 900
iam attending federal board and last year only one girl from my school got above 900


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i got 894 in the beggining then was boosted up to 906 cuz i had my bio ppr rechecked woohoo!

oh yeah.......for folks who wana get in punjab med colleges ur gona need a minimum of 935 no matter wut..................majority peep in ke got 950+


----------



## Gohar786 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is it possible to get 950+ coming from the US, after of all the deductions and stuff.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Gohar786 said:


> Is it possible to get 950+ coming from the US, after of all the deductions and stuff.


Based on all the info. I've gathered, I don't _think_ it's possible to get more than 935/1100 on your IBCC marks if you've completed your education from a high school in the U.S.A.


----------



## Gohar786 (Nov 12, 2007)

yea that's what i thought.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

dude! just consider yourself extremely lucky, to get yourself a 900+

if u get a 935 ur pretty much harvard material so stay in the us


----------



## Gohar786 (Nov 12, 2007)

ok, so taimur u think america is a better choice for a smarter person.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Gohar786 said:


> ok, so taimur u think america is a better choice for a smarter person.


It sort of depends on what you're looking for as part of the experience. If the only thing you're concerned about is quality of education, then definitely stay in America.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Gohar786 said:


> ok, so taimur u think america is a better choice for a smarter person.


dude! i duno abt anyone else but i would like to do my medicine from the us..............its all abt the money............if you can afford it then stay in the US..........its not abt being in pak its abt studying pak!!! 

BUT....................

if u can survive pak mbbs......especially in a govt college......for 5 years..........the intense..INTENSE levels of studies.........the tensions............the craziness..........the adrenaline rush u get when the teacher walks in and u know that theres a chance he mite call on you (here if they call on you they pretty much know that you wont know the answer and they just wana stik it in ur face)........................meeting patients with unprecendent illnesses.......................

youll end up a good dr............


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

im applying in 2008..and like they deducted 20% of my average caz dey changed their rule for canadian students as well so basically my equivalence is 821/1100 from 94% i duno how dats gonaa work outt


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

887/1100


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

i havent gotten my ibcc equivalence form yet but my average is 92%. do yall think i'll be able to get into dimc?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> i havent gotten my ibcc equivalence form yet but my average is 92%. do yall think i'll be able to get into dimc?


Since we don't know the scores of everyone else applying to DIMC we can't answer that. It really just depends on how you stack up against everyone else that's applying.


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

i know but do you think it could be good enough?


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

i'll let u guys know wen i get mine...which probbaly in late aug....#confused


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> i know but do you think it could be good enough?


It's a definite maybe.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

got my equivalence just few weeks ago
935/1100


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

wow..dats so good..
are you a foreginer?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

im from abu dhabi U.A.E. and have only a pakistani passport
that makes me an overseas pakistani


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

oh ic how much did dey deduct from u?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

10%

they didn deduct from me#laugh 



but the ibcc did deduct 10% from my A-level grades


----------

